# Fruit and veg



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi I have 2 x Pygmy goats and they love the goat mix and hay but will not take any fruit or veg ..is it because there young ??? What's the best thing to try ??


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Some goats like different things..we have some that love cantelope and others that hate it...if they are young and have never had it..that does play a role as they aren't sure about it. 

We have a few goats that are rather young (4-6 months ish) that have never been given anything other than hay and some grain, now that they are getting watermelon, corn husk, etc, etc, they are unsure of it..it does take time for them to start eating it. Once they see the older goats dive in they taste it and sometimes like it and sometimes don't.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Each goat... has it own likes and dislikes.... some will love one thing ...while another will turn up their nose at it..... :wink:


----------

